# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  WWF condena la intolerable agresión a agentes fluviales en una finca agrícola del entorno de Doñana

## NoRegistrado

> Tres agentes fluviales de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir fueron amenazados y agredidos ayer por más de 200 personas mientras realizaban su labor de inspección en una finca agrícola del entorno de Doñana, en Lucena del Puerto (Huelva). WWF condena estos intolerables hechos y muestra su solidaridad y apoyo a los agentes fluviales de Doñana, que realizan un trabajo vital para el control de las extracciones ilegales de agua en el entorno del humedal más emblemático de España.
> 
>  Ayer, lunes 24 de noviembre, en una escena impropia del siglo XXI, tres agentes fluviales de la Confederación Hidrógrafica del Guadalquivir fueron amenazados y agredidos en una finca de cultivo de fresa de Lucena del Puerto (Huelva), situada en un monte público propiedad del ayuntamiento, mientras realizaban su trabajo de protección del medio ambiente. Cuando se encontraban en la finca, aparecieron de pronto más de 200 personas agricultores y trabajadores de fincas cercanas, supuestamente convocados a través de WhatsApp- que comenzaron a insultar y amenazar a los agentes. Al tratar de abandonar la finca, el vehículo oficial de los agentes fue obstaculizado.
> 
>  Para WWF, esta intolerable agresión se enmarca en una situación cada vez más alarmante en el entorno de Doñana, con el crecimiento imparable de la agricultura de regadío ilegal. Con el ataque de ayer a unos agentes de la autoridad pública que estaban ejerciendo su trabajo, velando por los recursos naturales públicos de todos los ciudadanos, la situación ha tocado techo. En ese sentido, WWF pide que se investiguen los hechos, se identifique a los asistentes y se depuren responsabilidades, pues las infracciones cometidas podrían constituir delito al perpetrarse contra funcionarios en ejercicio de sus competencias. La guardería fluvial hace un trabajo fundamental velando por el agua, un bien público y un recurso natural vital para el mantenimiento de los ecosistemas, la población y la propia agricultura, ha declarado el secretario general de WWF España, Juan Carlos del Olmo. Desde WWF queremos trasmitir todo el apoyo y afecto a los guardas fluviales del entorno de Doñana en estos momentos difíciles, ha concluido.
> 
>  El conflicto del agua en Doñana continúa enquistado como uno de los problemas más graves para el futuro del humedal más emblemático de España, reconocido por diversas figuras de protección como Parque Nacional o Patrimonio de la Humanidad. Los organismos internacionales que vigilan la situación de Doñana, como la UNESCO, han mostrado en reiteradas ocasiones su preocupación por el uso ilegal de agua para la agricultura en el entorno del espacio protegido.
> 
>  WWF apoya a todos los agricultores legales que, cumpliendo con la legislación ambiental, realizan su trabajo en la zona, pero alerta del crecimiento imparable de la agricultura de regadío sin derechos del uso del agua. En 2012, la organización público el informe El robo del agua en Doñana, en el que documentaba la existencia de más de 1.000 pozos ilegales en la zona. Pese a las denuncias realizadas, la situación no se ha resuelto. WWF pide contundencia y la aplicación de medidas urgentes de precintos cautelares de pozos a las fincas ilegales que siguen apareciendo en el entorno.


http://www.wwf.es/?32060/WWF-condena...torno-de-Doana

Normal. Ven que en otras comunidades se legalizan cultivos de regadío ilegales sin parar, y en otra se legalizan los pozos ilegales, pues ellos ¿por qué no?

Y es que lo ilegal no se puede legalizar.

Todo mi apoyo a los agente fluviales. A ver si la guardia civil es ahora tan contundente como se pide para la Armada. Habrá que actuar con contundencia contra esos pelúos, ¿no? Pues no, que no los sean, simplemente que los detengan y se aplique la ley, eliminando todo lo ilegal.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (07-dic-2014)

----------

